# Morocco tour



## kontikiJo

Going to Morocco in March but my insurance does not cover rescue service for Morocco. Has anyone any information on any Morocco rescue service. Tel. No. or website would be really appreciated

Thanks Joe


----------



## smithiesagain

Joe,

I dont think you will find recovery from Morocco anywhere !!

We have traveled to Morocco for the last 8 years and all our Insurances, on reading the fine print, leave it to you to sort the problem in situ (not forgetting to obtain receipts...not always possible !)....then claim back the cost when you get back to the UK.

That said.........we have managed to get help with several breakdowns, at a fraction of the cost it would have cost us had we been at home !! The Moroccans are a resourceful lot and can repair most things !!

Make sure you get your vehicle serviced before you leave for your trip...not forgetting to check things that you might have not checked for a while that arnt covered on servicing....and cross your fingers !

Enjoy your time in Morocco...all the best

Jenny


----------



## kontikiJo

Thanks Jenny for your reply. Your information was helpful. My motor caravan is only two yrs. old so I dont expect mechanical problems but you never know what can happen,

Regards Joe


----------



## peedee

ADAC is about the only one who would help you out. That is what Desert Detours recommends. When we went I just took the risk.

peedee


----------



## Addie

Apparently Comfort Insurance provide breakdown for Morocco as part of their policy - but I would confirm this with them.

Is your van Ford or Fiat? The Fiat franchise in Morocco is rapidly expanding with large shiny showrooms in most of the big cities. There is a brand new Fiat complex just outside Marrakesh with technicians wearing white coats and Marrakesh is also home to the main Fiat parts hub.

The Moroccans are incredibly resourceful and well connected so if you had a problem you are likely to get it sorted (or find someone who can help you get it sorted for a few dirham) very easily. 

We always carry a recovery kit - a 10 ton tow rope and a trolley jack because I would hate to be messing about with a scissor jack to change a spare. There are also so many motor homes about (and big 4x4 adventure wagons) that I'm sure you'll be sorted whatever the scenario.


----------



## sunshinebus

we joined ADAC too as were hitting Morocco in September and price for cover is very reasonable after paying RAC rates..


----------



## Sonesta

We went to Morocco in 2005 (brilliant trip) and at that time we were told by our breakdown recovery (I think it was the AA) that we had full breakdown cover whilst in Morocco! Fortunately, we had no need to call them out, so I cannot comment on the reliability or service etc but I seriously question after reading some of your comments, if we were actually as fully covered as we thought we were? I know we had to apply for a Green Card, so I presume that is still the same?

We are returning to Morocco in Sept/October this year and are planning on staying over there until Jan/Feb (we can't wait to go back) so I will follow this thread with great interest.

Any other useful info regarding the latest rules and regulations relating to travelling around Morocco in a motorhome will be gratefully received.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Addie

Sonesta said:


> We went to Morocco in 2005 (brilliant trip) and at that time we were told by our breakdown recovery (I think it was the AA) that we had full breakdown cover whilst in Morocco! Fortunately, we had no need to call them out, so I cannot comment on the reliability or service etc but I seriously question after reading some of your comments, if we were actually as fully covered as we thought we were?  I know we had to apply for a Green Card, so I presume that is still the same?
> 
> We are returning to Morocco in Sept/October this year and are planning on staying over there until Jan/Feb (we can't wait to go back) so I will follow this thread with great interest.
> 
> Any other useful info regarding the latest rules and regulations relating to travelling around Morocco in a motorhome will be gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue


Remember that you are limited to a maximum stay of 90 days in Morocco. The insurance green card provided by insurance companies is also valid for a maximum of 90 days and the start date / end date are printed on it. We have not looked into how you would go about extending this.

We too would be interested in knowing exactly what the ADAC breakdown actually covers in Morocco - whether it is a call out service or if you have to claim expenses after the event.

We plan to be back December - February, we really enjoyed our time in Morocco. It is good to see so many people planning on going it alone.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

I would also second the resourcefulness of the fabulous people, the downside to a rural mechanic may be a lack of easily available parts? So take maybe a workshop manual, rad hoses, fanbelt etc? I'm sure thats less of a problem in the bigger cities.

I've also been told ADAC cover every country around the Med, not speaking German being my only reason for not forking out which is probably daft.

Have fun


----------



## julie1

I think there is a thread somewhere on here that gives a contact name (English speaking) and phone no. for ADAC. but as others have posted Moroccans are very resourceful folk and can probably get you going following a breakdown. 

We went to Morocco in December for 1 month. Many people do worry about having breakdown cover and to be honest we also went without it and just took the risk. 

However, we were involved in an accident while we were there and sustained extensive damage to the passenger side of the vehicle.
I would just like to warn people that it's not just breakdowns that can occur. 
We were travelling on the N2 towards Chefchaouen where we planned to stay on the campsite there for a couple of days.
An overloaded tipper lorry came around a blind bend at speed onto our carriageway.
He couldn't control his vehicle and his rear end crashed into the side of us. 
It took the passenger wing mirror off, damaged the passenger door, the lounge and kitchen windows came crashing in and most of the bodywork was damaged. 
We pulled in as soon as we could safely do so only to find that the lorry driver had drove off. Other lorry drivers by now had stopped to see if they could help but unfortunately with language barriers it was difficult. These drivers seemed genuinely upset by what had happened to us. 
We decided the best thing was to get to the campsite in Chefchaoen as fortunately we were still roadworthy and we were halfway there. 
The campsite staff were brilliant and arranged for a couple of local guys to carry out temporary repairs to make the vehicle weatherproof and secure. 
We rang Comfort Insurance to register the claim.
We had a Green Card in place which provided Fully Comprehensive cover for the vehicle. Thank God.
I've not posted full details of the accident before as I didn't want people who are thinking of going there for the 1st time to be put off. 
We were very unlucky (or lucky as neither of us was hurt) and many thousands of people with motorhomes go to Morocco and return again and again without incident.
If we hadn't have been roadworthy I can't imagine what the logistics would be to get the vehicle back to the Spanish mainland.
We have arranged for repairs to be carried out by C & S, Accrington. We now have a 3 month wait for a new side before repairs can proceed.


----------



## 1302

Saga via the AA cover Morocco...

...I know because we are about to change over to them for that reason 

The RAC are rubbish - UK is about it for them unless you only want 31 days cover and one breakdown :lol: :roll: cr*p


----------



## Addie

1302 said:


> Saga via the AA cover Morocco...
> 
> ...I know because we are about to change over to them for that reason
> 
> The RAC are rubbish - UK is about it for them unless you only want 31 days cover and one breakdown :lol: :roll: cr*p


Call out cover, or sort yourself and then reclaim?

Interesting as the AA cover provided by Safeguard doesn't cover Morocco (or Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania).


----------

